# NEWBORN dx?



## NJcoder (Oct 25, 2010)

would you use a V code for a newborn with cocaine and THC exposure. Newborn tested positive but had no side effects?  Do you know what codes to use? Thank you.


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 25, 2010)

below is what i found...  760.75 (for the cocaine)


per coding clinic 
NUMBER 3	1991, Page 21

Newborn Delivered from a Drug-Dependent Mother

Question: We recently had a newborn delivered from a drug-dependent mother and the newborn had a positive drug screen, but displayed no symptoms. What code should be assigned?

Answer: In this case it would be appropriate to assign code 760.7X, Noxious influences affecting fetus via placenta or breast milk, as an additional code since the newborn was affected to the extent of having positive findings.

Coding advice on code assignments contained in this issue are effective with discharges July 1, 1991.


NUMBER 3	1991, Page 21

Newborn Delivered from a Drug-Dependent Mother

Question: We recently had a newborn delivered from a drug-dependent mother and the newborn had a positive drug screen, but displayed no symptoms. What code should be assigned?

Answer: In this case it would be appropriate to assign code 760.7X, Noxious influences affecting fetus via placenta or breast milk, as an additional code since the newborn was affected to the extent of having positive findings.


Coding advice on code assignments contained in this issue are effective with discharges July 1, 1991.


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like what I'm looking for, thanks!


----------

